# Dust discharge from dust collector



## ynathans (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey folks,

I have dust collection setup with this Grizzly 2HP dust collector and a bypass with a Thien baffle.

As you can see in the pic below, I get a lot of dust that ends up around the dust collector:










I'm wondering if there is any way I can reduce the amount of dust that ends up discharged and on everything around the collector? Is there some after market filter or something that captures more of the dust before it gets discharged? If its relevant the Grizzly website says the filter that comes with the machine is 1 micron.

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It looks like you might have a leak somewhere. The factory filter shouldn't be letting that much dust escape.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Check for leaks with the dc running. Feel along hoses, connections, bag clamps,etc.


----------



## yank (Feb 1, 2007)

You have an elbow between the blower and collection bag. Check to make sure there is no leak there and all fasteners are tight. Check the lower bag all around to make sure it is tight to the unit. You should beable to use your hand to check those places. Air blowing out can easy to detect.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm surprised you have enough ststic pressure to collect any dust with all those hoses and turns and the thein baffle.
But, as has already been said, you gotta have a leak. And, that needs to be addressed ASAP. You might just as well have a fan sucking dust into a trash can and then exhausting into the shop. That high dollar cartridge is doing nothing for you as long as you have leakage like that.


----------



## ronniebo (Feb 7, 2011)

Nathan,
A simple way I found to prevent the leaks was to use cheapo silver adhesive tape as well as the clamps to attach plastic bag and also around the upper filter bag.
Having said that , I now vent to the exterior of workshop and don`t bother with a filter or collection bag.
I collect via a Thienn system on a 40gallon drum and then vent direct to the outside and down into a garden bed.
This is saving me at least the space that the filter occupied.
When I see overflow chips or dust in the garden it is time to empty the 40 gal drum and start mixing that with lawn clippings to make compost.
The best there is.
Ron in Hobart


----------



## ynathans (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks guys, I found a big gap between the clamp and the bag. Hopefully that should do it!

Nathan


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

A tip with the bag is to pull it tight and fold it over to make a single pleat. This prevents a lot of little creases and gaps that cause the discharge.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

In my opinion you're expecting an awful lot from one little dust extractor.I have three of those and use two of them fixed purely to serve my tablesaw and nothing else.One to collect dust from behind and another to collect from over the blade extractor point both with four inch hoses. If you are just working one machine maybe that would do but I don't find them to be too powerful and do what I said above.heve fun AlistairAlistair


----------

